# Trim Tabs



## Misn1 (Jul 14, 2008)

I recently bought a 2001 Cobia 230 WA with a 200hp Yamaha. The boat is 23 feet in length and has a listed weight of approximately 3500lbs. I am wanting to add a trim tab kit to the boat to help plane it out. My question is: what size tabs do I need to look for? I've seen 12 x 9s up to 12 x 12s but don't know what would benefit me (my boat) the most. I plan to install the set-up myself. Any ideas are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Check their site out and give them a call. One of the few companies that their service will be hard to beat.

http://www.bennetttrimtabs.com/


----------



## Misn1 (Jul 14, 2008)

Big help, thank you...


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

I agree with *Tuna Man. *I installed Bennett trim tabs on my last two boats. My last boat was a 24' CC so I decided to install the trim tab motor under the center console. The plastic tubing supplied with the kit was not long enough so I called Bennett Marine to order longer tubing. The representative liked the fact that I was going to the trouble of installing the motor under the center console (more protection from elements) vice further back nearer the transom that hedecided not to charge me anything. Free parts and free shipping. Can't ask for anything better than that. Never had any problems with either of my trim tabs. 

Concerning which size tabs - get the largest that will fit your boat. Take into consideration the distance from trim tab tomotor when it's hard over and trimmed out, transducers, hull features such as chines, and ladders.

Also, consider installing an Auto Tab Retractor (extra option). It's a worthwhile option. Your tabs will automatically retract when you shut off the ignition. I also replaced the control switch that came with the kit with rocker switches. Don't know what comes standard with the kits nowadays.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

OK, I'm confussed. I know that's not hard but do you want to get on plane QUICKER or do you need something that will level your boat out?

For plane go with the Dolphin fin, a LOT CHEAPER. 

If your boat rides at a lean then you will need the trim tabs and it also helps with certain seas and conditions. 

Two different animals.

Seeing you have a 23' boat i assume your are asking about the trim tabs for running level. I have Lenco and they have served me great but I can't say anything bad from the post about Bennet and thier customer service. Never had to call Lenco so don't know what kind of customer service they have.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *Deeplines (7/31/2008)*
> 
> If your boat rides at a lean then you will need the trim tabs and it also helps with certain seas and conditions.


You are absolutely correct. I got tired of the lean when people favored one side of the boat or other due to spray, shade, or other factors. With the tabs I was able to correct the boat's attitude without having to tell anyone to stay put. I also liked the fact that trim tabs helped me get on plane faster with 5 divers and gear onboard.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

You need a set of M120 Bennetts.



You will note that they are 10X12, but they have spill plates aka batwing design. This makes them act the same as a 12X12. But they take up less room.



Thats whats one my boat. well sorta. 



Actually they are the Tournament Tabs. They are the same size as the M120's but Black Powder coated.


----------



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

Your smart in installing trim tabs, but there are a score of reasons that include getting on plane quicker, leveling the boat due to load, winds, seas and sometimes even the fact that they will just help you slow down your troll.

I never realized how useful they were until we got our current boat a 23 footer. These tabs of Lenco, I can't tell you who makesthe best, never had any problems out of these electric tabs. In the end all of them are electric (hydralic pump motors and such) so never considered that an issue.


----------



## Ajerv (Oct 3, 2007)

I was faced with the same question for my 22 ft CC and spent days researching. I learned that it is Bennett vs. Lenco. If you are doing the work yourelf, it is my understanding that the Lencos are much easier to install because Lencos are electric whereas the Bennetts are hydraulic.

Check out this site and go to the appropriate link to get lots of opinions on trim tabs:



www.thehulltruth.com



There is apparently a debate about size. I would call the manufacturer and ask for customer service, and give them the dimentians, weight, etc and they will advise. However there is still some disagreement among boat "experts". Again, the site above is one of the best, if not "the" best site for everything about boats. It is a national site.



Good luck.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *Ajerv (8/1/2008)*
> www.thehulltruth.com
> 
> There is apparently a debate about size.


There is no debate about size. Bigger is better. Check out the following linK:

http://www.sportfishingmag.com/techniques/boatinghow-to/trim-tabs---attitude-adjustment-32906.html


----------



## Misn 1 (Jul 14, 2008)

Wow!!! Being relatively new to the 'Saltwater' community and the PFF, I would never imagined the support from fellow enthusiasts (fishermen & boaters). 

I should've mentioned all of the reasons for wanting to install a set of trim tabs on my boat...but I just mentioned the planing issue. Planing at lower speed also with a full boat (mostly in the back) created a 'bow up' attitude that caused me visual problems. Having the weight of passengers unevenly distributed caused a starboard list that bothered me until I realized what the problem was. Also, coming back from my second time out, we had a cross wind that caused a list to the starboard side. With all of this considered, I decided that installing a set of trim tabs would give me some control over these issues.

I am extremely encouraged by my new community of family/friends (PFF) that I, as a new enthusist, will be a lot more comfortable asking questions as I become more informed and experienced. Thanks to all...:bowdown


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> There is apparently a debate about size. I would call the manufacturer and ask for customer service, and give them the dimentians, weight, etc and they will advise. However there is still some disagreement among boat "experts". Again, the site above is one of the best, if not "the" best site for everything about boats. It is a national site.




On a 23ft boat Tom aka Tabman will tell what I said. M120's







> There is no debate about size. Bigger is better.




Maybe? But there are other factors to consider and not all boats are the same.



We'll use my Mako as a example.



It's bracketed now. The tub is 48in wide. The tabs should be placed 2 to3in inboard from the Chine.



Now we are limited to the width. The Bat wing design in 10in wide has the same effect as a 12in wide unit with no bat wing. This because it traps more water instead of letting it just spill away.



With a bracket/ full swim platform the ram length can be a problem. To long and the platform will need to be modified, but Bennett makes 4 different length rams to get around this.



Bennett will also swap you free of charge. The Bennett HPU [Hyd. Pump Unit]

Can be mounted anywhere. Inside the console if you want and has been done plenty of times.

Call Bennett and they will send you longer hyd lines for free.



There are also considerations if a transom mount X-ducer is used.



The M120 kit was designed for the DIYer. It even has a video that comes with it.



If a problem arises with a Bennett unit I can diagnose the culprit in about 15min.

They are pretty simple when you understand all the in's & out's of them.



I have saved plenty of people money buy having parts warrantied thru Bennett.



Another boat I installed them on.


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

Jeff, all of these replies are dead on. I have a 22 ft CC. When tournament loaded I usually have a lot of weight in the rear of the boat due to live wells and such. I had Voodoo Lounge install a set of Lenco 12x12 Edgemount's and.... holy cow what a difference. It is the only brand that I have ever used but I always hear great things about the Bennet's also. Either way you go you will be totally satisfied. I don't know why all boats don't come with them as a standard option. Once you own a boat with tabs, you'll never own another one without them! Good luck.


----------



## Misn 1 (Jul 14, 2008)

After "talking" to all of you, I plan to order a set in the next week and install them as soon as they come in. I plan of going fishing again in a couple of weeks so I'll be able to see the difference. Once again, I really appreciate all of the info and support. Be safe out there...


----------



## DTwoTheJ (Jul 23, 2009)

I had a qestion on auto trim tabs from Nauticus. Anyone know anything about them or any thoughts? I was thinking of buying them for they are a lot cheaper then buy the electric and hyd ones. But in my life I find that cheaper is not always the best... So if you have used or know anyone that has used them, please fill me in! Thanks


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

I have a 1996 240 SeaRay that I bought new in 96. It came equipted with Bennett trim tabs. They are considered the best out there. I just changed them with a new set I bought from Posner Marine after 14 years of wear. I wish other thing I have would last 14 years. The general rule that I am aware of is to buy the largest tabs that can logically fit your boat. I would also advise that hydraulics and better than electrical. My 2 [email protected]@


----------

